# WHO Demanded Otis?????



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here you go you DFers that demanded some Otis!!!
*Heres him and his new favorite toy Chicken*
















*And him and his buddy TBone*








*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*He's really starting to get wrinkles now!!*








*And, just last night on the way home from the kennel- he was SOOOOO happy!!!*








*And, not Otis, but you missed me, so here I am!!!*


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

, how can you not like Otis?

Look at those wrinkles! Love the picture of him in the car, he looks great!

Alright, I have my Otis fix for the day!


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the picture with the cat. He's such a good looking dog


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

WONDERFUL PICTURES... but I uh think we uh deserve a few more..


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

chrissy, you look happy. As you should on a day just for you.

Otis is adorable as always. Good to see you back.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to have you back SDO! Love the Otis picks and you and Sissy look beautiful as always!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!

Michelle-that wasn't enough? Hmm....I might have one more.....
Here's him licking our glass door-I don't know why but he does it all of the time- I am going to have to buy stock in Windex!! Not a clear picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I missed my little (oops, BIG) Otis boy! That last pic is a little freaky LOL!!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG I just LOVE that boy!! He is soo wrinkly and smooshable  Great set of pics!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay Otis pictures!! I have missed him! Your little girl is getting big btw - so pretty. She looks so much like you!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't demand then (out loud), but I sure am happy to see them 

Welcome back, Sugar! Looks like Otis survived his boarding very well, and it happy to see his family. And when a Mastiff looks happy, you know he must be REALLY happy


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> *more*


Hello Chris,good to see my big buddy back!,and u too.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO, welcome back. Great pictures. I love the chicken!!!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

You are ALL so beautiful! Great pics!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont know how many times I have to say this, but I LOVE OTIS!!!!!!

and your daughter is just so beautiful... I dont know, but I'd keep an eye on her in the future hehe, she is going to be a heart breaker!  Her eyes are just something else.

James says that if our daughter is a cutie... she is NOT leaving the house LOL. Thats why I want boys hehe.
Nessa


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you EVERYONE!!!

My goodness I was only gone a few days!!! I am gonna go away for a week and see how you all react then!! lol

BTW, looking for someone to dogsit an overnight in 3 weeks on Saturday night- anyone interested in the job? You must come to PA and Im only paying $50, so hope your car gets good gas mileage!!! He won't be going to the kennel again- he's too much of a baby for all that barking that goes one-he's sensitive, ya know? Let me know if anyone is up for the job


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thank you EVERYONE!!!
> 
> My goodness I was only gone a few days!!! I am gonna go away for a week and see how you all react then!! lol
> 
> BTW, looking for someone to dogsit an overnight in 3 weeks on Saturday night- anyone interested in the job? You must come to PA and Im only paying $50, so hope your car gets good gas mileage!!! He won't be going to the kennel again- he's too much of a baby for all that barking that goes one-he's sensitive, ya know? Let me know if anyone is up for the job


well you know you have a sitter if you want to come upto peckville!!! i would of course have to make extra chicken strips for the big boys snack!!

let me know, i would love to watch him.........jcd


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

JCD- haha Nope- not peckville this time- State College! You definitely would need more chicken strips for the boy!! I will let you know if I ever need one up your way, though!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHH what a sweetheart.. Im glad you are back girlfriend.. =)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

More More More!:d


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay, hi Otis!! Looks like baby girl's seat is getting a little damp, hope he doesn't get her head wet LOL. My favorite is the look on the cat's face ROTFL, looks like it's plotting something.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Yay, hi Otis!! Looks like baby girl's seat is getting a little damp, hope he doesn't get her head wet LOL. My favorite is the look on the cat's face ROTFL, looks like it's plotting something.


Hey Katherine!!! HAHA She said that Otis was dripping on her seat but that was okay 'cause mommy would clean it!! She loves him so much she dosen't care about the drool- just like mama- haha
That cat is Evil, you are right lol He is nice to Otis most of the time, though


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I want him! *pout* 

He is soo cute and seems like such a cuddle bug....those wrinkles!!!!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Adorable and beautiful at the same time!! How old is he?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RubesMom said:


> Adorable and beautiful at the same time!! How old is he?


Thank you He is 10 1/2 months old and weighs about 140- we still have a lot of growing to do yet!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> BTW, looking for someone to dogsit an overnight in 3 weeks on Saturday night- anyone interested in the job? You must come to PA and Im only paying $50, so hope your car gets good gas mileage!!! He won't be going to the kennel again- he's too much of a baby for all that barking that goes one-he's sensitive, ya know? Let me know if anyone is up for the job


 
I'll only be halfway there. Could you put it off for a week?


----------



## westiegirl3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love the pic with the cat and in the car. Great! One handsome dog!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> I'll only be halfway there. Could you put it off for a week?


Oh sure...I'll tell my mother in Law she can't turn 80 yet Just for you!! haha



westiegirl3 said:


> I love the pic with the cat and in the car. Great! One handsome dog!


Thank you!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

AWWWW ahhhh I wish I could come stay with him. I'd do it for free as long as I got to kiss on him as much as I liked..and could bring Teddie.  

Glad to see you all got back safely and our big luv is doing good. Poor baby didn't like the kennels (not many dog). Tell him I don't blame him!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> AWWWW ahhhh I wish I could come stay with him. I'd do it for free as long as I got to kiss on him as much as I liked..and could bring Teddie.
> 
> Glad to see you all got back safely and our big luv is doing good. Poor baby didn't like the kennels (not many dog). Tell him I don't blame him!


HAHA Of course you could kiss him as much as you'd like, it is actually required for this job so he feels at home!! lol 
I cannot believe how sad he was just from leaving him one night! No more kennel for my boy-I'll stay home first! Thanks Teddie


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

What a handsome dog - even the cat looks like it is admiring him!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

How big is your big boy now? Does he weigh more than 150 by now? Otis is getting a really nice looking boy. I saw an English Mastiff this weekend at the dog park but he was pretty skinny and didn't have a big "MASTIFF" head. i assume he might have been neutered real early. Anyway, Otis looks great! 

By the way, did you finally buy a doggy ramp/step? We bought this product this weekend.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755186
We actually have not tried it yet but hopefully, Lennox will not have any problem with it. He's just getting too heavy to pick up now. 

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you you guys!


naoki said:


> How big is your big boy now? Does he weigh more than 150 by now? Otis is getting a really nice looking boy. I saw an English Mastiff this weekend at the dog park but he was pretty skinny and didn't have a big "MASTIFF" head. i assume he might have been neutered real early. Anyway, Otis looks great!
> 
> By the way, did you finally buy a doggy ramp/step? We bought this product this weekend.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755186
> ...


Thank you-He is about 140, Naoki- still has a lot of filling out to do!! I haven't gotten my ramp yet, but I am going to go with something like you got. How much is Lennox up to now? Bet he is getting big!! Let me know how that ramp works for you!


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

What a big boy, I love his face!!!


----------

